# BE Cream question



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

As most of you probaley know im pretty rubbish when it comes to genitics n stuff but we have had a few cream litters and some of them have had pink eyes.

For me i would just say these are pink eyed cream, but i was told the other day that you cant get a pink eyed cream and the pink eyed ones are known as PEW?? just hoeing someone will clear this up for me.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They are albinos,therefore pink eyed white.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Technically some are genetically albino (c/c) and some are PE cream (c/ce). You certainly can get PE cream, but they're still shown as PEWs even though they are not genetically. I'd say that a lot of PEWs about today are PE creams - if they come from creams there's a 50/50 chance of either.


----------

